# 303 Aerospace



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Where can i get this stuff from ? I have hear its great on plastics and engine bays??

Thanks


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

ron at www.motorgeek.co.uk
or try tim at www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks mate.. what else can this be used for?


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Not sure to be honest, but seems to work very well on the Engine bay - that is what I have seen most people use it for


----------



## xwh (Jan 25, 2008)

I saw some people using it on rubber too


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Rubbers, plastics (interior and exterior), tyre dressing (very nice too) probably others. Haven't read the bottle in a while.:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Leather - UV anti-aging properties sees to that.
Otherwise, as per 'rosa's post above.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just got some of this but (and please excuse the dumb question) whats the best way to use it?

I want to use it under the bonnet, also on the top of my dashboard, (the huge black expanse on a Vectra), as well as most other interior plastics.

Spray on/wipe off?

Spray on and leave?

Apply with cloth and wipe off or leave?

Me's confuddled....


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Spray on wipe off unless its an area where you do not want the 303 to land on other parts then spray onto cloth instead.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

I am generally not a fan of spraying it for most apps. A wee foam applicator onto the surface, leave for a couple of mins and then buff over for a nice deep matt finish. Using the foam applicator makes the product go a long way.

Like all dressings, just make sure the surface has been well cleansed and dried before you put the product to use.

:thumb:


----------

